# Special 30th Anniversary Episode of Office Hours: Roundtable on Scripture



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a special, 30th Anniversary Edition of Office Hours featuring a panel discussion on the doctrine of Scripture as it taught and understood at Westminster Seminary California. Joining us for this episode are Bob Godfrey, President of Westminster Seminary California and Professor of Church History, Joel Kim, Assistant Prof of NT at WSC, and John Fesko, Academic Dean and Assoc Prof of ST at WSC. 

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/03.15.10Panel.mp3 

Listen to Office Hours at wscal.edu/officehours or subscribe and download it to your iPod or mp3 player.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 16, 2010)

*Update*

We had a (microsoft induced) technical glitch. If you're subscribed to Office Hours in iTunes refresh your podcasts and you should get the latest episode. 

Thanks for listening.


----------

